# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili nga anëtarët ia vlen të bëhet Politikan?

## STOP-START

Më vjen keq nëse nuk kam përmendur emrin e ndonjërit prej Anëtarëve , po që se mendoni ju se ia vlen ai anëtar por nuk është i shkruar atëherë përgjigjuni dhe do ta kem parasysh.
E di që ka shumë që nuk i kam shkruar por kjo ishte në bazë të mundësisë , të më kuptoni.
Shprehni mendimet tuaja.


*Elvisi*

----------


## Xingaro

Me aq sa kam lexu une...Deus eshte nga te paktit qe ka kulture demokratike ktu brenda,prandaj votova per te.
Do ishte me e lehte vota per  Z.Astrit Kosturi por mendova se pergatitja e tij eshte dukshem me larte se te tjeret,dhe ne nje fare menyre do ishte nje gare jo e barabarte,duke ju referuar dhe ndryshimit te moshes.

----------


## r'posa

MaDaBer...........................................  ..........................

----------


## saura

> Më vjen keq nëse nuk kam përmendur emrin e ndonjërit prej Anëtarëve , po që se mendoni ju se ia vlen ai anëtar por nuk është i shkruar atëherë përgjigjuni dhe do ta kem parasysh.
> E di që ka shumë që nuk i kam shkruar por kjo ishte në bazë të mundësisë , të më kuptoni.
> Shprehni mendimet tuaja.
> 
> 
> *Elvisi*


Sa mire ti STOPI me 9 postime i njohe te gjith politikanet e? :shkelje syri: 
Teme merre me leng se mishi u maru....

----------


## STOP-START

> Sa mire ti STOPI me 9 postime i njohe te gjith politikanet e?
> Teme merre me leng se mishi u maru....


Qe 2.000.000 postime si vizitor.
Qe 9 postime si anëtarë.

Dhe një herë dua të ju kërkoj falje gjith atyre që nuk i kam shkruar në rradhitjen e krijuar nga unë në Sondazh , por ata që mendojnë se "KY" duhet të jetë por nuk është i shkruar në rradhitjen e pjesmarrësve do ta kemë parasysh.


*Elvisi*

----------


## goldian

Deus Dhe Xhuxhu Jane Ne Krye Te Listes
Po Sduhet Harru Brari Muahhh Jacku  Juanito 
Per Qejf Do Doja Dhe Adaesin  Dean Si Dhe Astrit Kosturin
Do Mendoj Per Ministrite E Pastaj Do Shkruj Prap :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Po në sondazh anëtarët nga Maqedonia ku janë? Nejse, diskriminimi për shqiptarët e Maqedonisë edhe këtu vazhdon, si vazhdon të jetë nëpër mesazhe private apo reputacione - ku sharjet e ofendimet janë përditshmëri! 

Dhe... për fat të keq stafi nuk ndërmerr asgjë, asgjë, jo më ku ofendohet një anëtar i zakontë i Maqedonisë apo Kosovës, por një moderator që ka kontribuar mbi 6 vjet në ngritjen dhe kultivimin e vlerave të këtij forumi shqiptar të "Shqipërisë".

Për të mos dalë nga tema, mendoj *DeuS* do të ishte një politikbërës i mirë dhe besoj sa do ja vlente kokrra e votës për këtë personalitet. 

Po ashtu edhe  *Albo* do të ishte i suksesshëm si politikan, i njeh proceset, por më duket goxha radikal në qëndrime dhe i mungon sensi i tolerancës, që është parim themelor i politikë-bërjes.

----------


## STOP-START

> Po në sondazh anëtarët nga Maqedonia ku janë? Nejse, diskriminimi për shqiptarët e Maqedonisë edhe këtu vazhdon, si vazhdon të jetë nëpër mesazhe private apo reputacione - ku sharjet e ofendimet janë përditshmëri! 
> 
> Dhe... për fat të keq stafi nuk ndërmerr asgjë, asgjë, jo më ku ofendohet një anëtar i zakontë i Maqedonisë apo Kosovës, por një moderator që ka kontribuar mbi 6 vjet në ngritjen dhe kultivimin e vlerave të këtij forumi shqiptar të "Shqipërisë".
> 
> Për të mos dalë nga tema, mendoj *DeuS* do të ishte një politikbërës i mirë dhe besoj sa do ja vlente kokrra e votës për këtë personalitet.


Unë kërkova falje për këtë gjë ,  por edhe nuk e di , më jep emrat e të cilëve mendon ti që janë për politikan (ata nga Maqedonia) dhe do shikojmë sepse ka edhe shumë të tjerë që nuk hyjnë në atë sondazh nga Kosova gjithashtu Shqipëria etj., unë morra disa që i janë kushtuar më shumë politikës ose që kanë pak më shumë prije për Politikë , më vjen keq gjithsesi.
Mos harroni në mes atyre duhej të ishte dhe një anëtarë : Besoja , por fatkeqësisht nuk ka hy sepse unë kisha shumë në mendje ato momente , i kërkoj falje anëtarit me pseudonimin Besoja sepse kur isha Vizitor lexoja me kënaqësi postimet e tij.


*Elvisi*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Sa mire ti STOPI me 9 postime i njohe te gjith politikanet e?
> Teme merre me leng se mishi u maru....


ahahahahahah po jo merr a spe sheh qe i ka ven aty vetem shoket qe i njeh edhe adminat edhe do moderator hehhe  :ngerdheshje: 

Ps;Astrit Kosuri mendoj se ka pervoj ne politik edhe ka njohuri per to...

----------


## derjansi

Davius duhet et ishte patjeter ne ket list sepse asht ni prej antarve shembull ne forum


ne ket sondazh mungo darius, baptisti, barat etj po ne hapsi i tems nuk ka faj sepse e ka vu aty personat qe u perfshin ma se tepermi ne debated politike gjat ktyne zgjedhjeve.

----------


## Milkway

Une  :ngerdheshje:  (pak shaka) 

Per mendimin tim Brari sepse eshte kryekput Sala  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

Dhe une votova per Deus .. te pakten nuk esh aq ekstremist sa keta te tjerat ...
ndersa per humor politik do votoja Xhuxhun ..
lol

----------


## xlindax

*Nuk mund te votoj se jam shum e pavendosur..
Po te ishte emri ime ne list çdo gje do ishte me e thjesht.*

----------


## martini1984

> Me aq sa kam lexu une...Deus eshte nga te paktit qe ka kulture demokratike ktu brenda,prandaj votova per te.
> Do ishte me e lehte vota per  Z.Astrit Kosturi por mendova se pergatitja e tij eshte dukshem me larte se te tjeret,dhe ne nje fare menyre do ishte nje gare jo e barabarte,duke ju referuar dhe ndryshimit te moshes.


Ne krahe te kundert,por njelloj eshte.
1+1=1,kthehe si te duash Kostur apo Deus.
Llogari anti dinarike.

----------


## OO7

Brari  :pa dhembe:  

Brari edhe nëse do zgjidhej do ja kishte lënë vendin Salës  :pa dhembe: 

Brari do e zgjidhja në krye të ndonjë të djathte ekstreme apo në krye të ndonjë kryqëzate...  :Lulja3:

----------


## shah_isti

> Më vjen keq nëse nuk kam përmendur emrin e ndonjërit prej Anëtarëve , po që se mendoni ju se ia vlen ai anëtar por nuk është i shkruar atëherë përgjigjuni dhe do ta kem parasysh.
> E di që ka shumë që nuk i kam shkruar por kjo ishte në bazë të mundësisë , të më kuptoni.
> Shprehni mendimet tuaja.
> 
> 
> *Elvisi*


e paske harrue edhe hallen hasime

----------


## sulioti

Votova per Astrit-kosturin,duke me bindur me postimet e tij plot  vlera,por por nuk do te vecoja nga keto vlera gjithashtu anetare te tjere si;Aulonen,   Deus,Adem-Gashi,Iliria e para,Flory80,Ilmgap,SystemA,Miriam,ETJ ETJ se ka shume kualiteta te cilet nuk jan futur ne list,si persh;Davius,Barat,Babtist,Darius,X files,white knight, Ali baba,etj etj se jan shume dhe kerkoj ndjes nese nuk i permenda te gjith ata qe kan vlera per te qen politikan te denj.

----------


## FierAkja143

> Më vjen keq nëse nuk kam përmendur emrin e ndonjërit prej Anëtarëve ,


Duke konsideruar faktin qe ky forum ka 43,606 anetar dhe ti ke permendur 29 besoj se ngelet nje numer i vogel qe ti se ke permendur  :ngerdheshje:  po mos u merzit..

Antaret qe besoj se ia vlejn te behen politikan jan ata qe jo vetem kan pasion politiken, por dhe qe kan studjuar/po studjojn per te.  Se kshu antar qe flasin kafeneve per politik besoj se jan 100% te atyre qe jetojn ne shqiperi dhe disa jasht asaj..por kjo sdo te thot qe kan intelektin dhe diturin e duheshme.

----------


## Enii

Sa mire do te ishte fierake : ) ...
per fat te keq shumica e politikaneve ne shqiperi jane injorante pa shkolle qe mendojne se politika eshte vetem nje menyre per te perfituar  :shkelje syri: 
nderkoha qe eshte profesioni me human ne BOTE ... ka ne dore jeten e shume njerezve  :i ngrysur:  dhe nje dite vuajtjet e tyre do bien mbi kryet e ketyre politikaneve ... por do te jete teper vone per ta  :buzeqeshje: 
ehhhh

----------


## Enii

ah se desh harrova dhe dicka .. shkolla ndonjehere sben njeriun ... mund te pergatisi mendjen e tij por jo kurre Zemren .. dhe pa zemer nuk mund te besh asgje ne kete bote  :buzeqeshje:

----------

